# water on the trunk trimming



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

not talking about the water that enter in the trunk while opening it (it's a normal thing in any TT and it's not a big deal if we open slowly when there is more water).
my problem is that below on the pictures...even if is not raining, just the water on the road did that!
the trunk closes perfectly over the trimming but the fact is that I have water all over it and where the trunk rests.

there is nothing to adjust but the hook...I starting to think the trimming is too soft and its a bit out of shape...


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Doesn't the tailgate have two rubber stops on either side that can be adjusted by rotating left or right to either increase or decrease the height at which the tailgate closes. Can't look at mine at the moment but think that was so on the Mk2.

From your pics it looks as though the tailgate is not fully coming into contact with the rubber seal and the stops might need screwing in a touch - but not sure if that will effect how the tailgate latches and therefore allow it to "rattle" so be careful. It might not need much adjustment to get the "seal" so may be 1/4 turn on each might do (mark with a pen so you can return them to there original position if need be).

Do you get the same issue if the car is just standing in heavy rain, used to get it on the Mk2 along the bottom but not up the sides even when standing, but although top of seal was always wet it never got passed into the inside - don't get this on the Mk3, that stays dry even in thunderstorms.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah yeah I've turned them but are not touching to the car at all so the trunk is in the lowest position..the only solution remain to move the hook.
Never had this problem on the mk2 too and I have water in any condition..car in the parking while raining and during the driving.

Touching the rubber,it seems softer near the plate than the rest of it..but I have this problem since 6 months!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are sure it's not the rubber stops hold the tailgate up and away from the rubber seal then adjusting the latch to bring the tailgate down slightly more might be the only way but I haven't done that before.

I had to do similar to a passenger door once to get it to close better and it only took the slightest of movements, I also placed marker tape around latch to identity it's original position just in case I needed to move it back - not sure how you would do that for the boot latch.

Also, adjusting the latch might effect how flush the top of the tailgate sits with adjacent bodywork so you need to keep that in mind and not go too far.

Why don't you chat to you dealer first before touching anything just in case you make things worse.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've add in my agenda to check tomorrow morning..but they'll say it's a normal thing...


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Not sure about "normal" because I don't get water on top of seal on the Mk3 (yet, anyway) - but it did happen as I've said on the Mk2.

Would think the design intention is that the tailgate comes down and makes contact with the seal tight enough to prevent water ingress, you could check if that's happening by using some thin strips of plastic or cloth tap (non sticky) and lay them across the seal at various points and when the tailgate is closed see how much force you need to pull them out. Would think you should feel a slight resistance and if you don't you can tell the dealer to correct the issue.

Can't tell by your pics but do you ever get any water lying on the inside of the seal face or wetting of the carpet trim just below (eg sign that it is actually getting passed)?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Getting the exact same problem. I'd be interested in your dealers response.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

just checked-in at VW, no Audi anymore in my city.. they said to leave the car for 2-3 days because they have to try why the water gets there and from where...wow they are genius :idea: :idea: :idea: 
I asked to change all the rubber even if in my opinion, it's a bit out of shape due the incorrect regulation of the spacers..but they denied!

I gently ( :x :x ) explained that the water can enter only from there, from the bottom under the plate lights..there are not any possibilities! and they said "if we don't find the problem, we'll take pictures and send to Audi for a response, maybe it's a normal thing or not.." a normal thing?!??!?! [smiley=bomb.gif]

anyway, for the moment I'm trying few things to understand better, I can pour water on the car by myself to see where it enter!
I'll go to my Audi dealer for the inspection and maybe he has a clever and rapid solution!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Reread your original and you say it happens just from road spray (ie not raining) - think I read somewhere another member had issue regarding boot rattle and it was traced to incorrectly adjusted "stops". Could your tailgate be moving slightly during motion which sometimes breaks the seal and allows water on top, if so your conclusion I would say is correct and it needs "pulling down" by adjustment to the latch, replacing the seal to me seems a bigger job and you could still be left with the issue unresolved.

My Mk2 had water on the seal from just standing out in heavy rain (not in motion) so I concluded it was a drainage issue but never tracked it down - but because it never got passed the seal was not too concerned.

Would think your dealer should not bulk at a slight adjustment job and it certainly shouldn't involve running to Audi, I got my passenger door adjusted when I only called in to collect some touch up paint, the tech was in the reception and overheard the conversation, took car round himself to the workshop and 15 mins later job done.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No no, everything is in place and all stable..but I have this problem in both case,road spray and rain! I think I wrote it..
I never heard something moving..it was one of my first thoughts..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You gave a big idea but today I didn't have time to try...
Under the spoiler there are two holes, since the fact that this morning I've removed some plastics around the rubber and I found a mess of rubbish, I thought that those 2 holes, could be obstructed! So the water starts to enter in the trunk and around the hook where I found water in the first place..!

Big works tonight....!!!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Drainage points seem to be problematic after a while especially if car is parked around trees for the majority of it's life, again on the Mk2 had to clear the front driver side drain in the scuttle below the plastic trim that runs in front of the windscreen - only noticed when washing one day and saw several inches of water standing in that section. Used a long plastic zip tie and pushed it down until water and grunge came pouring out from behind the wheel arch!

Keep us informed on progress, it could be useful to know all these "areas" that might require periodic checks!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

after 5 litres of water on my garage, I have found the solution but I don't have the material right now!
I mean, my opinion remain that this problem is not normal but I don't think Audi will use the same method to solve it so, for now I'll try my method, if I'm wrong, I'll go to my Audi's...

Description:
red arrow, below the arrow there is the drainage hole under the spoiler, it works
blue arrow, is the drainage hole of that (I'll call) tub and pick up the water from the rear window and around the spoiler, it works

the problem:
water drops out along the green arrows and goes to the rubber and this is why it's wet..since the water walks plus the movement of the car, it wets the rubber up to the hook, the center of the trunk

my solution:
remove the tub and put silicone inside the purple line so to seal the tub and the water will goes out only through its drainage hole and using it there is no problem anymore.

I know in a car like that is a workaround made at home, but once discovered the problem, I'll say again I don't see any solutions!
anyway, silicone is easily removable and transparent, we can always come back!

I'm very proud tonight, but I'm disappointed for a stupid problem like that!


----------

